# Bestehende Gurtförderer mechanisch absichern



## Waelder (9 März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bei uns im Betrieb fördern wir Schüttgut (Salz) mit zum Teil recht langen Bändern. Jedes (Gurt-) Förderband ist seitlich mit Reissleinen versehen. An den Enden der Bänder, an den Treibrollen befindet sich ein Not-Aus Schlagtaster. Diese Elemente schalten beim Auslösen sicher das Band ab. Die Anlage wird seit ca 2004 und älter betrieben. Auch sind die Treibrollen gegen Eingriff geschützt. Bis zum heutigen Tag hat diese Sicherheit gelangt.

Als Beispiel hier ein Demo Bild. Rot symbolisiert die Reissleine.




Nun hat irgendein Pfosten zwischen die Stege gefummelt und sich eine Flosse an einer Tragrolle und dem Band verbrannt. Da die andere Hand noch frei war konnte der Mitarbeiter die sichere Abschaltung durch die Reissleine auslösen. Das Band kam zum Stillstand.
Unser Sicherheitsmensch hat nun die Idee „hunderte Meter lange Bänder“ mit seitlichen Abdeckungen aus Edelstahl zu versehen. Diese Aktion ist nun auch nicht gerade billig.
Als Beispiel hier ein Demo Bild. Rot / Reissleine. Gelb die mögliche Abdeckung.


Wie seht ihr das? Meine Meinung ist, dass dies nicht erforderlich ist da das Band auf den Tragrollen nach oben nachgeben können. Muss eine bestehende Anlage wirklich dahingehend aufgerüstet werden?

Gruss der Wälder


----------



## dekuika (9 März 2022)

Mussten wir auch schon umbauen. Alle Stellen, an die jemand, mit Hand, Haar oder anderen Körperteilen kommen könnte, wurden dann vergittert.
Selbst die Untergurtrollen.


----------



## dekuika (9 März 2022)

Der Umstand, dass sich jemand an dem Band verletzt hat, sagt ja schon alles.


----------



## roboticBeet (9 März 2022)

Wir haben unsere Fördertechnik auch vor einigen Jahren entsprechend nachgerüstet. Stellen mit höherem Risiko waren schon vorher sehr lange vollflächig mit Blechen / Makrolonscheiben abgedeckt. Zusätzlich sind dann vor einigen Jahren an allen verbleibenden Stellen auch Gitter verbraucht. Einen betriebsinternen Unfall als Auslöser gab es aber nicht - einfach eine Überarbeitung der Risikobeurteilung.


----------



## Elektriko (9 März 2022)

Warum eine so "riesig" Abdeckung? Reicht nicht nur die Stelle zwischen Rollen und Band abzudecken?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Warum eine so "riesig" Abdeckung? Reicht nicht nur die Stelle zwischen Rollen und Band abzudecken?


Wie man auf dem Bild in #1 sehen kann, ist der Abstand der Treibrollen nicht sonderlich groß.
Außerdem gibt es ja da noch die unteren Rollen, die so wie ich das Bild sehe immer zwischen den oberen
Rollen liegen ( jedes zweite Feld ):


----------



## dekuika (9 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Warum eine so "riesig" Abdeckung? Reicht nicht nur die Stelle zwischen Rollen und Band abzudecken?


Dann müsstest Du um jede Trag- bzw. Untergurtrolle einen Kasten biegen der einen maximalen Zwischenraum von 8mm aufweist. Da ist ein seitliches Gitter dann einfacher.

Edit: Wenn der Gurt mindestens 50 mm nach oben ausweichen kann, darf man auf den Schutz verzichten. Das ist bei Untergurtrollen aber meistens nicht der Fall.


----------



## JesperMP (9 März 2022)

Waelder schrieb:


> Wie seht ihr das? Meine Meinung ist, dass dies nicht erforderlich ist da das Band auf den Tragrollen nach oben nachgeben können.


Konnte sein..
Es ist in EN620 beschrieben.
Z.B. Kapitel 5.1.4.3.1:


> Carrying idlers shall be safeguarded in working and traffic areas unless:
> - the nip point of the carrying idlers is at a safe distance in accordance with EN294:1992
> or
> - there is no risk of people being injured because the belt can yield (leave the idlers) to produce a clearance of at least 50 mm at the nip point without trapping or crushing.
> [..]


Bei hundert meter lange Bänder wäre dies absolut eine realen Möglichkeit.

edit: Man muss auch das geförderte Material in Betracht nehmen. Wenn schwehres Gut transportiert werden, dann haltet die Gewicht das Band straf and die obere Rollen, aber nicht die untere Rollen.


----------



## Waelder (9 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Der Umstand, dass sich jemand an dem Band verletzt hat, sagt ja schon alle


;-) Ja ein DAU schafft alles. Der Kerl hat nicht beiläufig reingefummelt sondern absichtlich. Ist keine Entschuldigung für ggf. fehlende Abdeckung. 

Aber was sagt hier die Richtlinie ? 
Föredertechnisch ist nur Salz auf dem Band. Gewicht 5-10kg pro Rolle schätze ich mal. Das mit den 50mm hab ich im übrigen auch ausfindig machen können.
Ich selbst finde leider nicht mehr dazu. Gibt es vielleicht eine Art Bestandsschutz ?


----------



## dekuika (9 März 2022)

DGUV Regel 100-500 Kapitel 2.9 „Betreiben von Stetigförderern“
DGUV Information 208-018 „Stetigförderer“
DIN EN 620:2011-07 „Stetigförderer und Systeme – Sicherheits- und EMV-Anforderungen an ortsfeste Gurtförderer für Schüttgut“


----------



## dekuika (9 März 2022)

DGUV Information 208-018 - Stetigförderer (bisher: BGI 710) | Schriften | arbeitssicherheit.de
					

DGUV Information 208-018 - Stetigförderer (bisher: BGI 710): Schriftenansicht der Bibliothek mit Inhalten der DGUV und der Berufsgenossenschaften.




					www.arbeitssicherheit.de


----------



## JesperMP (9 März 2022)

Waelder schrieb:


> Nun hat irgendein Pfosten zwischen die Stege gefummelt und sich eine Flosse an einer Tragrolle und dem Band verbrannt. Da die andere Hand noch frei war konnte der Mitarbeiter die sichere Abschaltung durch die Reissleine auslösen.


Wenn der Person nicht selber sein Hand zurückziehen konnte, dann war das Band zu straf an die Rolle, und das Band ist grundsätzlich nicht sicher.
Kann aber sein dass man nicht den gesammte Band eindecken muss, nur die gefährliche Stellen nach EN 620.


----------



## stevenn (10 März 2022)

Waelder schrieb:


> Ich selbst finde leider nicht mehr dazu. Gibt es vielleicht eine Art Bestandsschutz ?


Bestandsschutz gibt es im Maschinenbau nicht! Anlagen müssen auf dem aktuellen Stand der Technik sein, dies ist bei den regelmäßigen Gefährdungsbeurteilungen festzustellen.
Das Wort Bestandsschutz kann in Verbindung mit Maschinenrichtlinie gestrichen werden, gibt es nur im Bauwesen.


----------



## Frohnius (10 März 2022)

ich habe mir damals jemanden von der BG zur beratung geholt ...
wir haben die reißleinen etwas weiter nach außen verlegt, beschildert, unterweisung der mitarbeiter mit dokumentation.

edit:
evtl gibt es auch die möglichkeit, z.b. mit einer markierung am boden (rote linie), abschranken mit sperrketten ....


----------



## stevenn (10 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> edit:
> evtl gibt es auch die möglichkeit, z.b. mit einer markierung am boden (rote linie), abschranken mit sperrketten ....


wenn es DGUV-Informationen wie diese https://www.arbeitssicherheit.de/schriften/dokument/0:5004882,13.html gibt, wird es schwierig sein sich mit roten linien oder absperrketten zu rechtfertigen. entsprechende Normen und Vorschriften sollten schon eingehalten werden


----------



## Frohnius (10 März 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> wenn es DGUV-Informationen wie diese https://www.arbeitssicherheit.de/schriften/dokument/0:5004882,13.html gibt, wird es schwierig sein sich mit roten linien oder absperrketten zu rechtfertigen. entsprechende Normen und Vorschriften sollten schon eingehalten werden


deshalb habe ich EVTL. geschrieben .. kenne die din nicht gut genug und hole mir selbst hilfe von der BG - was ich nur empfehlen kann ....


----------



## s_kraut (12 März 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> ich habe mir damals jemanden von der BG zur beratung geholt ...
> wir haben die reißleinen etwas weiter nach außen verlegt, beschildert, unterweisung der mitarbeiter mit dokumentation.
> 
> edit:
> evtl gibt es auch die möglichkeit, z.b. mit einer markierung am boden (rote linie), abschranken mit sperrketten ....


bin heute mal wieder am deutschen Bahnhof gewesen.  Güterzug fuhr mit ~80km/h durch.
Ungeschulte Menschen, Kinder, Fußballfans teils alkoholisiert, eine weiße Linie am Boden als einzige Schutzmaßnahme. Es ging gut.
Bin auch über mehrere beampelte Kreuzungen gelaufen. Gleiches Spiel: Linie am Boden als einzige Schutzmaßnahme + Leuchtmelder. Wieder ungeschulte Menschen, Kinder, Fußballfans teils alkoholisiert.

Interessanter Konsens, den die Gesellschaft zum Thema akzeptable Restrisiken trifft.

In diesem Thread machen wir uns Gedanken um einen Industriebetrieb (möglicherweise gesichert mit Zutrittskontrolle? kommen da Kinder zum Spielen rein? oder nur speziell geschulte und unterwiesene Mitarbeiter?) in dem ein Bandförderer läuft. 

Zu wenig Worte bisher zur Ursache: wie kam es zu dem Berufsunfall, warum hat der Mitarbeiter in das erkennbar laufende Band gegriffen? Hat der Arbeitgeber ihn angewiesen, das laufende Band zu reinigen oder zu schmieren?


----------



## dekuika (13 März 2022)

Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob Du Verkehrsteilnehmer bist oder als Angestellter der Schutzpflicht durch den Arbeitgeber unterliegst. Als Verkehrsteilnehmer hast Du mehr Pflichten zum Selbstschutz, als sich die meisten vorstellen können. Als Arbeitgeber musst Du Deine Angestellten auch vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit schützen.


----------



## Tommi (13 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein Unterschied, ob Du Verkehrsteilnehmer bist oder als Angestellter der Schutzpflicht durch den Arbeitgeber unterliegst. Als Verkehrsteilnehmer hast Du mehr Pflichten zum Selbstschutz, als sich die meisten vorstellen können. Als Arbeitgeber musst Du Deine Angestellten auch vor ihrer eigenen Dummheit schützen.


So isses, Diskussionen hierüber bringen nichts.

Über den Umfang der Maßnahmen kann man sicherlich diskutieren.
Hauptsache, es gibt eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung.

So Worte wie "Pfosten" oder "Sicherheitsmensch" führen bei einer
Untersuchung seitens der BG oder Bezirksregierung nicht dazu, daß die auf Deiner Seite sind. Darüber, ob die
Beratung Deiner "Fachkraft für Arbeitssicherheit  " übertrieben ist, kann man auch sicherlich diskutieren.

Man muss nur am Ende des Tages eine Entscheidung treffen und die Maßnahmen umsetzen. Vorschläge gibt es hier genug.
Gefährdungsbeurteilung heißt in der Regel: keine "grobe Fahrlässigkeit"...


----------



## dekuika (13 März 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> So isses, Diskussionen hierüber bringen nichts.
> 
> Über den Umfang der Maßnahmen kann man sicherlich diskutieren.
> Hauptsache, es gibt eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung.
> ...


Beim Sachkunde Lehrgang wurde gesagt, Du musst nachweisen dass Du Dir über das Thema Gedanken gemacht hast. Das wäre schon die halbe Miete. Natürlich sollten auch Lösungen dabei herauskommen.


----------



## s_kraut (13 März 2022)

dekuika schrieb:


> Beim Sachkunde Lehrgang wurde gesagt, Du musst nachweisen dass Du Dir über das Thema Gedanken gemacht hast. Das wäre schon die halbe Miete. Natürlich sollten auch Lösungen dabei herauskommen.


Gedanken machen hilft aus der Fahrlässigkeit raus, der Nachweis gelingt im Allgemeinen nur schriftlich auf einfache Weise.
Beim Gedankenmachen den gesunden Menschenverstand einsetzen ist nicht verboten.


----------

